# hat aber nach wie vor eine manuelle Gangschaltung



## Ibantor30

Hallo liebe Leute!! 
Ich heiße Iban und ich bien ein neuer Benutzer. 

Könnten sie bitte mir erzählen, was die folgende Satze bedeutet? 

"Mein kleines Auto hat aber nach wie vor eine manuelle Gangschaltung".

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Tonerl

_*nach wie vor:*_
_*igual que antes *_
_*ahora como antes *_

_*Mein kleines Auto hat aber nach wie vor eine manuelle Gangschaltung*_
_*Pero mi pequeño coche tiene, como siempre/igual que antes, una caja de cambios manual. *_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## elroy

Mir fällt es schwer, mir den Kontext des Satzes vorzustellen. Ein Auto mit einer manuellen Gangschaltung hat doch offenbar immer eine manuelle Gangschaltung  ... oder ist es möglich, die Art der Schaltung zu verändern?


----------



## Tonerl

*Automatikgetriebe (Gangschaltung Automatik) oder manuelle Gangschaltung:*
*Manuelle Gangschaltung bedeutet, dass du den Gang beim Autofahren selbst einlegst (das ist echtes Autofahren), während eine Automatik das für dich erledigt. *


----------



## osa_menor

Ein Kontext könnte sein:
Jemand hat sich ein neues kleineres Auto gekauft. Das alte Auto hatte eine manuelle Gangschaltung und das neu gekaufte Auto hat sie auch. 
Eine zweite Möglichkeit: Bei einem Auto musste der gesamte Motor mit Getriebe getauscht werden, weil das Auto einen Motorschaden hatte, und man hat wieder ein Getriebe mit manueller Schaltung eingebaut.


----------



## Ibantor30

Der Text geht um Autos und ihre verschiedene Gangschaltung Systemes. Also, den Kontext ist:

Heute hat sich das geändert: Immer mehr Deutsche kaufen Automatik-Autos. Ich kann das gut verstehen, es ist bequemer. Mein kleines Auto hat aber nach wie vor eine manuelle Gangschaltung.

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## elroy

En ese contexto yo diría:

_Pero yo por mi parte sigo con mi pequeño coche de cambio manual._


----------

